# Vaping Bliss ;-)



## Silver (15/12/13)

Lazy Sunday afternoon...

Vapour Mountain's Peach & Rooibos alternating with VM Litchi
Browsing ECIGS SA and watching a Busardo review
Can't get much better for me 




From left to right:
- Twisp loaded with my favourite Rebel, Polar Mint & Cherry mix
- Protank 2 & Itaste with VM's Litchi juice
- Protank 2 Mini & Vision Spinner with VM's Peach Rooibos juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alawhie (15/12/13)

I see you're as fond as my dad of those flat tips lol. I've used them, but I don't really catch the drift. Do you find them to be more comfortable?


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

Well spotted Alawhie

Not really a comfort issue, I just found the metal ones that came with the kit gave me a sort of hollow metal taste.

So I tried the plastic ones and am happy. So far no interference with the taste. They also fit tighter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (15/12/13)

all batteries charged fully?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/13)

No Tom, they are all at different levels 

- But I have a spare Twisp battery fully charged all the time.
- And a spare Vision Spinner full charged.

I need to have at least one spare battery for each vaping system I regularly vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (16/12/13)

Its strange I alway keep extra batteries with me, and an extra devise. I suppose its new so everyone wants to try it and taste it. Is it selfish of me not to want other people to vape on my devise. Thats the reason for carrying and extra all the time

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/13)

I know what you mean. Your own device becomes quite a personal thing 

Mine have not been vaped on much by others. Most of my friends don't smoke and the one or two that do have their own vaping device.

But when I went to a party and expected a few people to want to try, I took along a few of those rubber caps you slip over the mouthpiece. They work quite well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/14)

Another version of vaping bliss:

- Saturday evening quiet time 
- cell phone far away - don't even know where it is 
- Protank 2 Mini all cleaned and loaded with my next Five Pawns juice
- pen and paper ready to jot down my observations
- all ready
- this is so exciting
- *fire...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/1/14)

Looking forward to your review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (4/1/14)

there is a nice exchange of views and "how to" going in http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/five-pawns.601/ ...think there are a few people awaiting the review ... including me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/1/14)

You guys know how to add to the pressure 

Looking forward to it myself...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf (6/1/14)

Something I enjoy is when I get to a certain point of my tank, not sure when exactly, but its like everything is perfect and the flavour the taste and the throat hit the battery gels perfectly that for me is bliss, damn I love vaping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Well said, the Golf

For me its about 3/4 of a tank full with a fresh battery.


----------



## Hein510 (17/2/14)

Alawhie said:


> I see you're as fond as my dad of those flat tips lol. I've used them, but I don't really catch the drift. Do you find them to be more comfortable?


I also like them, works well, vape it normal horizontally for a mouth to lung and turn it vertically for a straight to lung vape with some extra air coming in with the inhale!


----------



## Chop007 (17/2/14)

Full Metal Jacket said it best: "This is my Vape. There are many others like it, but this one is mine. My Vape is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me, my Vape is useless. Without my Vape, I am useless. I must fire my Vape true. I must Vape deeper than my enemy, who is trying to smoke stinkies. I must outvape him before he spreads cancer. I will. I swear this creed: my Vape and myself are defenders of Health, we are the masters of our enemy, we are the saviors of my life. So be it, until there is no enemy, but peace. Amen."

May be a little extreme but just after a long surf, sucking back on a nice citrus tasting Vape, the cool, moist air rushing over the salt laden taste buds, this my friends is heaven. It is almost like a moment in which everything just makes perfect sense and the world is, even for just a brief moment, at peace with itself, in totality and through flavor, all is well with the universe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/14)

mPT2, custom 1.4 ohm coil, cotton wick, VM Choc Mint

Vaping bliss!




I recoiled my mPT2 last night and it vapes like a true champ!

- Flavour is spot on, 
- improved throat hit (for a little device like this its decent) 
- plumes of vapour.

Way, way better than any stock coil on any device i've tried. 

It's not a workhorse, it's a thoroughbred racehorse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

You had me right up until the Choc Mint Hi Ho! 

I have tried to like the Choc Mint and even loaded 5 ml's into a Nautilus yesterday... sucked it out with a syringe this morning. 

Trying to steer clear of Menthol today... so it's Pineapple in one and Strawberry in the other!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

